# Suche Mediaplayer



## muell2me (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist es ja ganz einfach, was ich will, nur ich finde nix. Hier mein wahnsinniger Anforderungskatalog:

- *.mp3 abspielen
- Playlisten per Drag&Drop erstellen, bearbeiten und speichern
- CDDB mit Batchrename
- Wichtig: aus Liste geloeschter Titel soll auf Anfrage auch von Platte verschwinden (Sollte ein Titel physisch geloescht werden, dann bitte aus allen Playlisten und nicht so wie beim M$ Mediaplayer, der fuer solche Faelle beim Abspielen informative Fehlermeldungen praesentiert  )
- autom. Lautstaerkenangleichung beim Abspielen
- und das bitte alles in einem Programm...

Alles, was hier steht, brauche ich und mehr nicht, alles andere kann dabei sein, sofern nach Installation mein ACDSee noch laeuft ;-) 

Nachdem ich mir die Finger wund gesucht habe, vertraue ich jetzt auf Euer geballtes Wissen

Gruss

Oliver


----------



## TiCal2000 (2. August 2007)

Hi

*iTunes* kann Dir alles bieten...mit Ausnahme der Lautsträkenanpassung. Die kannst Du zwar ausführen lassen, aber nur manuell und nicht automatisch beim abspielen.


----------

